# Planning a 29G FOWLR



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

My brother and I have decided we would like to start a S/W FOWLR/ possible reef in the future. We want to do everything the right way and take it slow. So after a ton of research we decided that we're gonna start off with a 29G. I know it's recommended to get a larger aquarium to start but we have a lot of experience with freshwater. We plan on having 130watt pc retrofits from ah supply on the tank, an aquaclear power filter, and a coralife skimmer (65 gallon). We are going do the "Berlin" method of filtration/nutrient control. Maybe one or two powerheads? We plan on stocking it with 50 pounds of live rock and 25 pounds of live sand from tampabaysaltwater.com Their rock looks amazing, has gotten good reviews, and we are close enough to pick it up ourselves (2 hr drive). We think we are going to order "the package" but after reading about blue legged hermit crab aggression, and the diffucculty to keep sea cucmbers we may just buy the live rock/sand. For fish and inverts we are thinking of a couple of cardinal fish, a peppermint or cleaner shrimp, and maybe a neon blue goby. If anyone sees any flaws in our plan any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I highly suggest a larger tank if at all possible. Tampa bay sw is definately a great place to pick up rock. Oh and forget the Aqua clear unless you clean the filter cartridge every other day or so... or just run carbon in it.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

my mistake was that i got pc's to start and then wanted to expand to other types of corals. I know that you might do coral, but you should look into just buying the metal halides so you don't have to spend extra. Plus, the ripple effect is amazing.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

29 is too small to invest in MH. You can go with VHO easier and cheaper with less worry about heat.
VHO's will also give you the ripple effect (though not to the same extent).
Its said lps and softies perfer vho to mh. Just what I heard........
DItch the HOB filter and either let the liverock/livesand do their thing or add a 10 gallon as a sump and you should be set.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> 29 is too small to invest in MH. You can go with VHO easier and cheaper with less worry about heat.
> VHO's will also give you the ripple effect (though not to the same extent).


Ummm, No!

Even a 10G is not too small to invest in the best lighting! Also, T5 & VHO are not commonly available in 30" length which is the length of a 29G tank.

And neither VHO or T5 or anything else can produce the "Shimmer" effect at all other than a pinpoint light source such as Halides. VHO can NOT do it. LED's can, Halides can but nothing else. That is fact.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with the length but 24 inch vho's or even T5 will still produce more than enough light and less heat. We know they have a much better spread.

And while the shimmer effect is in no way close to that of mh, you can still achieve some with proper reflectors and bulb placement. Just doesn't ripple quite like that mh does


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O come now guys. A MH a 175w would be perfect! just gotta have a cooling fan clip on or if you have a wooden canopy drill and install two fans on each end my 29g journal is here:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/user-journals/8731-new-sw-tank-born.html

Also as for the Aquaclear filter depending what type it is if it's the AC500/110 then you can turn it into a refugium which would work great on the tank my Do-it-yourself refugium on the aquaclear can be found under the DIY thread. My cost of the MH system was $50 ebay has some great deals just keep a look out.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol this thread took off! I hope you got all that... lighting is on tough subject... all in all... I think you should go with a metal halide lamp, that way you won't be kicking yourself later for not buying it now (like I did lol). Not a huge deal if you can't afford metal halides... look into used fixtures or settle with the power compacts. Also, I still suggest going with a 55 gallon or something a bit larger... makes things a bit easier... even though you are quite experienced with freshwater, saltwater is a bit like playing russian roulet, the smaller your tank, the more bullets that are in the gun.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

damnit i knew we forgot something last time we played that, need bullets next time we get together to play! 

Yea nothing wrong with a used system usually. I just would buy a new bulb unless it comes in a new package can never really follow what they say the bulb is, new bulbs aren't that pricey either.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

With the exception of my skimmer, and sand, my whole system is used (I bought new bulbs and some new liverock and sand to seed the tank but thats it).


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

wow that was quick! unfortuntely we definitely cant go bigger than 29G but i am now considering using an old ten gallon that i have as a sump, would i need to get macro algae to put in there and is there really no need for the aquaclaer HOB. My lfs has about three tanks that size running the same exact set AC HOB and skimmer and they have been set up and running good for about 2+years. I didn't check what media they are runiing in the HOB tho. I also really dont want to have MH or VHO bulbs, when i said reef i meant like some of the very simple softies not any hard corals or anything special. Isn't 4.5 wpg enough to have live rock and grow some beginner corals? The main decision is would it be worth it to turn the 10G into a sump and about how much it would cost and how hard it would be to build. I looked into it a little but the one thing i dont understand is how the overflow could have a siphon going 100% of the time to get the water into the sump and what would happen if teh siphon broke?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe i should go with a kit like this to convert a 10G into a sump 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ECO-Refugium-ki...oryZ3212QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha I just read the post by reefneck pretty much shutting us down. He knows his stuff so maybe we'll just buy a complete used 55 or 75 gallon system from someone locally. I never saw that last time is checked i guess he finally got fed up with people like us wanting a nano reef.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

you realize that the refuge that you linked is only a kit that still needs to have a tank with it. I wan't to add a fuge and am deciding whether to buy a hot fuge or to buy an aquaclear 110/500 and turn it into a fuge.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

that usa aquarium is also crap just FYI


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

k-dawg- said:


> Haha I just read the post by reefneck pretty much shutting us down. He knows his stuff so maybe we'll just buy a complete used 55 or 75 gallon system from someone locally. I never saw that last time is checked i guess he finally got fed up with people like us wanting a nano reef.



Heheheh, Not fed up.....Just frustrated that so many people are headed down the hardest path to a great hobby. I want everyone to be successful and enjoy their investment. Not lose a lot and leave the hobby. I do get a little verbal at times. I'm an emotional wreck since my accident last year but I'm also very passionate about this hobby and about my/our saltwater friends.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

ya i know what u mean. If we do get a S/W tank it will be 55/75 gallons. How are you by the way i heard about you being in the hospital are you O.K.?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

k-dawg- said:


> ya i know what u mean. If we do get a S/W tank it will be 55/75 gallons. How are you by the way i heard about you being in the hospital are you O.K.?


Thanks for asking, I'm just ok. Not doing real well. I have Cancer in advanced stages so it's only a matter of time for me.

If you are looking to choose between 55 and 75 gallon tanks then go 75. Not because it's more gallons but because the 12" front to back in a 55 will pith you off in no time. The 18" front to back on a 75 is much nicer. 24" on a 120 is calling my name now. 

Good luck in whatever you choose.

Keri


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry dude, thanks for your help tho


----------

